# Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März 2011

*Die Fusion:
Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*​

*Die Redaktion positioniert sich neu*​ 
Die Anglerschaft ist geprägt von sehr unterschiedlichen Bedürfnissen, Vorlieben und Meinungen. Über Jahrzehnte wurde immer wieder versucht, die eigene Position als maßgebend zu vertreten und durchzusetzen. Beginnend bei Diskussionen an Stammtischen und Foren, bis hin zu Vereinsitzungen und Verbandsbeschlüssen.

 Das scheitern der Fusion unserer beiden Anglerverbände - als Gipfel dieser Scharmützel - hat uns gelehrt, dass wir auf diese Weise niemals eine starke Gemeinschaft werden können. 
  Jahrzehntelang haben wir uns verschlissen, den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden. Eine Lösung, die allen Restriktionen und Vorbehalten Rechnung trägt.

Wir sehen uns in den Vorfällen rund um die Fusion bestätigt, dass dies der falsche Weg ist.
Das Ziel muss sein, den größten gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden. Eine Übereinkunft, die sich nicht daran orientiert, was der Einzelne nicht will, sondern jedem die Möglichkeit lässt, in einem möglichst weiten Rahmen das zu tun, was man möchte. 

Wir wollen, dass die Fischereigesetze dergestalt reformiert werden, dass die Verantwortung und Entscheidung für die Hege und die Ausübung der Angelfischerei dort getroffen werden, wo das Wissen um die lokale Situation, die Notwendigkeiten, Möglichkeiten und die Verträglichkeit vorhanden ist. 

*In den Händen der Vereine und/oder Fischereirechtinhaber. *

Das jeweils unter dem Mantel eines Fischereigesetzes, welches in Sachen Natur-, Umwelt- und Tierschutzrecht die Bundesgesetzgebung als verbindlich und ausreichend anerkennt und auf jegliche weiterführende Einschränkung verzichtet. 


*Gemeinsam statt einsam*​Mit dem scheitern der Fusion ist auch eine Neupositionierung der Redaktion unumgänglich.  Es gilt nun nicht mehr die Unterschiede herauszustellen, sondern nach Gemeinsamkeiten zu suchen. Es gilt diejenigen zu unterstützen, die im Sinne aller Angler handeln wollen und diejenigen zu kritisieren, die diesen Prozess aufhalten oder erheblich stören. 

Wir wissen aus unseren Recherchen, aus vielen Gesprächen mit Funktionären und Vereinsvorständen beider Seiten, dass es in allen Verbänden - von den Bundesverbänden über die Landesverbände bis in die Kreis- und Regionalverbände beider Dachverbände - viele Funktionäre gibt, welche das genauso sehen wie wir. 

Diesen wollen wir in die Hand arbeiten, ihnen eine Plattform bieten für Diskussionen und Informationen. 

Viele Vereine und Funktionäre glauben sich alleine in ihrem Wunsch nach freiheitlicheren Regeln und Gesetzen. Wir wollen aufzeigen, dass dies nicht der Fall ist. Wir wollen helfen, Mauern abzureißen, Steine aus dem Weg zu räumen und neue Wege zu bereiten.

Wir werden mit allen uns zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln alle Projekte, Initiativen und Maßnahmen unterstützen, die zu besseren und liberaleren Bedingungen für die Angelfischerei führen. Ebenso alle Vereine, Verbände und Funktionäre, welche sich zu folgenden Maßnahmen bekennen:


> *Jeder Verantwortliche in einem Verein oder Verband soll dafür eintreten:*
> verbindlich darauf einzuwirken, dass in Übereinstimmung und Beschränkung auf die übergeordneten Bundesnatur-, Bundesumwelt- und Bundestierschutzgesetze auf eine nicht darüber hinaus einschränkende Landesgesetzgebung hingearbeitet wird.
> eine Liberalisierung der jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze anzustreben auf Grundlage des in der BRD jeweils zu den einzelnen Punkten am wenigsten einschränkenden Landesfischereigesetzes.
> 
> Bei der Beschränkung auf die Bundesgesetzgebung ergibt sich gleichzeitig eine Harmonisierung der föderalistischen Gesetzgebung. Dies ist die wichtigste Voraussetzung für gemeinsames Handeln und Wirken als Basis für einen Zusammenschluß der Verbände.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Persönliche Anmerkung von mir:


> Wir werden mit allen uns zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln alle Projekte, Initiativen und Maßnahmen unterstützen, die zu besseren und liberaleren Bedingungen für die Angelfischerei führen.


Und nach wie vor alle kritisieren und angehen, die gegen diese Grundsätze arbeiten - verbandsunabhängig!

*Aber:*
Wir freuen uns über jeden Funktionär aus Vereinen und (allen!!) Verbänden, der eine solche Positionierung wie oben genannt im Interesse ALLER Angler auch aktiv unterstützt und in seinen jeweiligen Gremien unterbringen will - statt wie bisher zu galuben, man stehe alleine da..


----------



## smartmouth (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

:m gut so, es wäre doch äußerst schade wenn man nur noch das dürfte was die wenigsten verbieten wollen der neue ansatz das zu suchen was die meisten tun wollen ohne dabei jedes kleines Veto zubeachten is viel besser und zielführenden in meinen Augen.
Schön Druck machen in die Richtung meine volle Unterstützung ist vorhanden.


----------



## mcrae (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Sehr schön Thomas!

Das ist ja das was ich dir schon länger gesagt habe, gut das die Richtung korrigiert wurde.

Trotzdem, immer am Ball bleiben und nicht übers Ziel hinausschießen.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Vielleicht sollte die Redaktion auch einfach nur mal angeln gehen!


----------



## Lenkers (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir wollen, dass  ... die Verantwortung und Entscheidung für die Hege und die Ausübung der Angelfischerei dort getroffen werden, wo das Wissen um die lokale Situation, die Notwendigkeiten, Möglichkeiten und die Verträglichkeit vorhanden ist.
> 
> *In den Händen der Vereine und/oder Fischereirechtinhaber. *
> :



#d auch keine Lösung...


----------



## Hanns Peter (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jahrzehntelang haben wir uns verschlissen, den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden. Eine Lösung, die allen Restriktionen und Vorbehalten Rechnung trägt.
> 
> Wir sehen uns in den Vorfällen rund um die Fusion bestätigt, dass dies der falsche Weg ist.
> Das Ziel muss sein, den größten gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden.
> ...



Thomas, dann macht Ihr den 2. Schritt vor dem 1.

Der größte gemeinsame Nenner muss das Ziel werden, das geht aber nur den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner. Allerdings nicht bei Vereinen und Verbänden sondern den Anglern! Wenn diese einen kgN gefunden haben kann/muss der in die Vereine und Verbände, damit das Ergebnis,der größte gemeinsame Nenner, dann in die Politik kommt und die Landesgesetze harmonisiert und liberalisiert werden, eben auf die übergeordneten Gesetze minimiert werden.



> *Jeder Verantwortliche in einem Verein oder Verband soll dafür eintreten:*
> 
> verbindlich  darauf einzuwirken, dass in Übereinstimmung und Beschränkung auf die  übergeordneten Bundesnatur-, Bundesumwelt- und Bundestierschutzgesetze  auf eine nicht darüber hinaus einschränkende Landesgesetzgebung  hingearbeitet wird.
> eine Liberalisierung der jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze  anzustreben auf Grundlage des in der BRD jeweils zu den einzelnen  Punkten am wenigsten einschränkenden Landesfischereigesetzes




Und die nichtorganisierten Angler? Um die mit einzubeziehen muss es dann entweder die Möglichkeit geben als Einzelmitglied in die Verbände einzutreten oder aber eine andere Plattform, über die sie sich mit ihren Ideen, Wünschen und Forderungen einbringen. Ein Forum, sei es noch so gut organisiert, ist dafür nicht der richtige Ort.

Ansonsten kann ich Euch nur zustimmen und gratulieren zu dieser Neuausrichtung der Redaktion #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*



hphoe schrieb:


> Thomas, dann macht Ihr den 2. Schritt vor dem 1.
> 
> Der größte gemeinsame Nenner muss das Ziel werden, das geht aber nur den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner. Allerdings nicht bei Vereinen und Verbänden sondern den Anglern! Wenn diese einen kgN gefunden haben kann/muss der in die Vereine und Verbände, damit das Ergebnis,der größte gemeinsame Nenner, dann in die Politik kommt und die Landesgesetze harmonisiert und liberalisiert werden, eben auf die übergeordneten Gesetze minimiert werden.
> 
> ...



Die nichtorganisierten Angler haben zur Zeit nur die Möglichkeit, sich über Foren wie das AB auszutauschen. Und die Möglichkiet der Einzelmitgliedschaft im Verband ist eine unserer Forderungen.


----------



## Petter (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Hallo,ich bin Peter und möchte mal was loswerden!
Die ganze Sache,wo Personen Angst um ihre Stellung oder ihrer Position in einem zukünftigen gemeinsamem Angelverband haben ist schon sehr egoistisch angelegt. Die Politiker lachen sich über so viel Uneinigkeit sowas von kaputt,dass es mir persöhnlich schlecht wird.
Die Ansätze und Ideen der Fusion waren und sind immernoch gut und sind eine logische Folge der bisherigen Entwicklung der derzeitigen Situation in den einzelnen Vereinen und Angelverbänden. Keiner weiss was wird? Wollen wir Kommerz? Wollen wir unseren Jugendlichen keine Einigkeit übergeben? Sollen Sie unsere Unfähigkeit,dem Staat gegenüber,ausbaden müssen? Wie sollen wir das unseren Kindern mal erklären ohne das wir sie belügen müssen?
Warum fällt es den Vorständen der Angelverbänden so schwer von anderen zu Lernen? Die Nachwuchssituation ist, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, in Deutschland mehr als schlecht.Warum wohl? Was ist schlecht an einem Gewässerfond? Warum können Jugendliche und Kinder den Angelsport nicht einmal blos so auspropieren? Was ist politisch wichtiger als unsere Zukunft, die Kinder? Warum ist Angeln in Deutschland so kompliziert? Vielleicht doch Kommerz?                                         
                                                  Petri Heil  irgentein Peter!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*



> Warum ist Angeln in Deutschland so kompliziert? Vielleicht doch Komertz?


Wäre es Kommerz, wär das Angeln viel einfacher - dann würde dafür gesorgt werden, dass die Leute einfacher und rechtssicherer angeln könnten. Mehr Angler - mehr Umsatz an Karten, Gerät, Ködern etc...



> *Das wird Thomas freuen.*Über kleinsten oder größten Nenner haben wir hart diskutiert.
> Doch es bleibt beim größten gemeinsamen Nenner. Nämlich einer Gesetzgebung, in der auf jede über die Bundesgesetzgebung hinausgehende Einschränkung verzichtet wird. Der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner wäre der, in denen alle subjektiven moralischen Verbote und Einschränkungen berücksichtigt werden.


Und wie ;-))

Konnte mich da in der Redaktion nicht durchsetzen mit meiner Meinung, dass eben unsere Forderung den wirklich KLEINSTEN gemeinsamen Nenner für all diejenigen darstellen (müsste), welche sich anmaßen für Angler zu sprechen..

Siehste Ralle, ich bin nicht alleine!!
;-))))

Davon unabhängig, ob es der kleinste oder der größte gemeinsame Nenner ist:
Rechtliche Einschränkungen abschaffen, in dem man ALLE Landesfischereigesetze als ja bereits gültiges Recht in Deutschland durchforstet. Nach dem Landesgesetz, in dem jeweils zu den einzelnen Punkten, bei denen die Angler gesetzlich am wenigsten eingeschränkt sind (zurücksetzen, Gemeinschaftsfischen, Nachtangeln etc., etc.). Und dann muss JEDE  Verbandsgliederung in JEDEM Bundesland verbindlich festgelegt durch den Bundesverband daran arbeiten, dieses auch im jeweils eigenen Landesfischereirecht umzusetzen.

Hat man dann ganz Deutschland mal auf dem jetzt rechtlich eh schon möglichen (da  in einzelnen Ländern schon so vorhandenen) möglichst wenig einschränkenden Gesetzeslevel, kann der Verband daran gehen, die Gesetze nach weiteren abzuschaffenden Einschränkungen zu durchforsten.

DAS würde ich vorbildliche Verbandsarbeit nennen - Egal welcher Name dann über einem solchen Verband stehen würde..!


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

ist doch völlig wurscht, ob man es den größten oder den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner nennt.
Wichtig ist, die vorhandenen Gemeinsamkeiten und gemeinsamen Interessen herauszustellen. Daruf kann man dann aufbauen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Ja, so seh ich das auch - und hoffen wir, dass viele Funktionäre sowohl in Vereinen wie Verbänden darauf hinwirken, diese einfachen Grundsätze als Handlungsvorgabe durchzubringen..

Dass ich mich drüber gefreut habe (größter-kleinster Nenner) war ja nur, weil ich mich in der Redaktion nicht durchsetzen konnte und hphoe das hier wie ich gesehen habe - man hat halt gerne recht ;-)))


----------



## Hanns Peter (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Moin Zusammen,

Ralle, da muss ich Dir widersprechen. Wenn Du es als kgN bezeichnest, dass alle "subjektiven moralischen Verbote und Einschränkungen berücksichtigt werden", dann diskutieren wir noch in 1000 Jahren und haben nichts erreicht.

Das Ziel Fischereigesetze, welche in Sachen Natur-,  Umwelt- und Tierschutzrecht die Bundesgesetzgebung als verbindlich und  ausreichend anerkennen und auf jegliche weiterführende Einschränkung  verzichten, sind per se der einzige mögliche gemeinsame Nenner. Somit wäre der kgN auch der ggN. Mehr ist auch nicht Möglich, denn sonst fangen wieder die Selbstzerfleischungen untereinander an.

Im Rahmen der Bundesgesetze unter einem entsprechenden gestaltetem LFischG (oder königlich bayrischem Fischereigesetz) sollte es dann doch möglich sein, dass jeder Angler "sein" angeln verwirklichen kann.

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

im Grund haben wir alle mehr Gemeinsamkeiten, als man bei oberflächlicher Betrachtung meinen könnte.
Wir alle wollen doch nur Gesetze, die klar und deutlich für jeden verständlich sind. Und keine die mit irgentwelchen juristischen Spitzfindigkeiten umgangen werden müssen.
Wir wollen alle keine Benachteiligungen gegenüber anderen Bundesländern.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Naja, aber wenn das (also genau dieses) Ziel allen klar ist, dann ist's letztlich wurscht, als was wir den gemeinsamen Nenner bezeichnen.
Der Kernsatz bleibt:
Weg mit überflüssigen Reglementierungen!!!

Interessant ist für mich nach wie vor die Frage nach der Plattform zur Einbeziehung der nichtorganisierten Angler, so wie hphoe es geschildert hat. 
Auch wenn die Möglichkeit der Einzelmitgliedschaft in einem Verband eine sehr sinnvolle Angelegenheit ist, sollten wir dies nicht überbewerten, denn zwischen Mitgliedschaft und Einflussnahme(möglichkeiten) klafft dann noch immer eine breite Lücke, die es zu schließen gilt.

Wenn man aber sowieso erstmal gedanklich die Spreu der "Ist-mir-doch-alles-egal-Angler" vom Weizen der "Ich-will-was-bewirken-Angler" getrennt hat, dann kann man egal ob diese vereins-/verbandsmäßig organisiert sind oder nicht gemeinsam an irgendwelchen Dingen/Themen/Aktionen arbeiten.
Die in einem Verein Engagierten hätten die Möglichkeit als Multiplikatoren eine Idee oder ein Anliegen dort publik zu machen. Die Aktiven aus Kreis-/Orts-/oder sogar Landesverbänden könnten dort um Gleichgesinnte werben.
Und uns Nichtorganisierten stehen eine Vielzahl demokratischer Mittel und Wege zur Verfügung, trotzdem selbst was zu tun. Irgendwie ist doch immer irgendwo Wahlkampf und jedem Abgeordneten gleich welcher Partei ist es irgendwie wichtig, keine schlechte Presse zu bekommen.
Ich hab gerade, was dies betrifft, den Eindruck, dass die Bedeutung einer offen ausgesprochenen berechtigten Kritik an irgendeiner einigermaßen bekannten Stelle des Internet mittlerweile in weitaus mehr Politikerköpfe vorgedrungen ist und dementsprechend sensibel behandelt wird.

Tun können wir alle was, wenn wir es nur wollen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

ja Honey, meine Rede!
dazu wäre es wünschenswert, wenn so mancher mal seine landsmännischen Befindlichkeiten zurückstellt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*



hphoe schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> Ralle, da muss ich Dir widersprechen. Wenn Du es als kgN bezeichnest, dass alle "subjektiven moralischen Verbote und Einschränkungen berücksichtigt werden", dann diskutieren wir noch in 1000 Jahren und haben nichts erreicht.



Es ist wie gesagt Wortspielerei. Ich denke wir sehen das aus dem gleichen Blickwinkel.

Die Bundesgesetze in Sachen Umwelt, Natur und Tierschutz reichen aus um den allergrößten Teil der angelfischereilichen Belange abzudecken. 
Alles was in den Landesfischereigesetzen darüber hinausgeht ist so nötig wie ein Kropf.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

ja, es sind Wortspielereien. Das ist wiederum wie Glatteis. Es führt zu abstrusen Diskusionen, die zu nichts führen. Es bestärkt manch sogar mit mit Wortspielereien bestehende Landesgesetze zu umgehen und darauf auch noch stolz zu sein


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

offtopic on
der Kropf ist in manchen Bundesländern bekanntermaßen besonders weit verbreitet


----------



## angler1996 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Frage:
hier klingt wieder die Einzelmitgliedschaft von ( derzeit) nichtorganisierten Anglern in Verbänden an, also die Möglichkeit dazu.
Verstehe irgendwie den Sinn nicht.
Warum geht man nicht in einen Verein? ( ich damit zwar auch so meine Bauchschmerzen, aber wenn mir da was nicht passt kann ich mich ja drum kümmern)
Wenn ich einen Verband öffne für Einzelmitgliedschaften und es werden immer mehr, wird man gezwungen sein Organsitationstrukturen zu schaffen, um die Mitwirkung der Einzelmitglieder auch zu gewährleisten. Das Ding heißt dann "Verein der Einzelmitglieder im Verband der Angler" :m
Also, ich bräuchte mal etwas Erleuchtung.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*



> Warum geht man nicht in einen Verein? ( ich damit zwar auch so meine Bauchschmerzen, aber wenn mir da was nicht passt kann ich mich ja drum kümmern)


Weil Du Dir den Verein nicht nach Verbandszugehörigkeit aussuchst, sondern nach den Gewässern.

Und dann evtl. in einem Verein bist, der in einem Verband ist, den Du nicht unterstützen willst..



> Wenn ich einen Verband öffne für Einzelmitgliedschaften und es werden immer mehr, wird man gezwungen sein Organsitationstrukturen zu schaffen, um die Mitwirkung der Einzelmitglieder auch zu gewährleisten.


Dann könnten die Verbände da endlich was zielführendes leisten - solche Strukturen zu schaffen ist in Internetzeiten mehr als einfach.

Und man könnte dann von wirklichen Menschen als den Mitgliedern eines Verbandes sprechen, und nicht wie heute von Vereinen oder Regionalverbänden..

Aber eigentlich wäre auch das schon wurscht, wenn sich die Funktionäre in Vereinen und Verbänden (egal welchen) darauf einigen könnten, dass sie schlicht an Hand gültiger Gesetze zuerst mal versuchen, die jeweils die Angler am wenigstens einschränkende Fassung zu den einzelnen Punkten in JEDEM Landesfischereigesetz zu verankern.

Dagegen KANN eigentlich weder ein Angler noch ein Funktionär wirklich etwas haben.

Wär das Grundkonsens unter den Funktionären, würden sich auch ALLE Angler wahrscheinlich gut vertreten fühlen - auch unorganisierte - und von daher dann eh die Einzelmitglieschaft überflüsig machen.

Und mit so einem Grundkonsens wäre auch eine Fusion kein Problem mehr, wenn dann ALLE Verbände letztlich das gleiche Ziel verfolgen würden..

Wir helfen aber gerne den Verbänden, die eine Einzelmitgliedschaft mit Stimm- und Antragsrecht für sinnvoll halten. 

Wir haben hier ein Forum mit allen dazu benötigen Features (inkl. Abstimmungsmodule), um das kurzfristig hinzukriegen..

Nur müssen die Funktionäre aus Vereinen und Verbänden halt mal aus ihre Schützengräben raus und endlichg mal was für Angler tun wollen, statt ihre individuellen Verbandsinteressen über die der Angler zu stellen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Frage:
> hier klingt wieder die Einzelmitgliedschaft von ( derzeit) nichtorganisierten Anglern in Verbänden an, also die Möglichkeit dazu.
> Verstehe irgendwie den Sinn nicht.
> Warum geht man nicht in einen Verein? ( ich damit zwar auch so meine Bauchschmerzen, aber wenn mir da was nicht passt kann ich mich ja drum kümmern)



Das ist sicher auch eine geografisch/strukturelle Frage. 

Ich kann und will es mir nicht leisten, irgendwo um 300€ Aufnahmegebühr und den gleichen Betrag pro Jahr zu zahlen um ein halbwegs vernünftiges Gewässer befischen zu dürfen.
Abgesehen davon, dass ich auf eine Jahrelange Warteliste kommen würde.

Ich hab auch keine Lust für den halben Betrag ein kleines Baggerloch oder ein paar Tümpel zu befischen. 

Bleiben also nur die Tageskarten oder der Rhein. Damit habe ich keine Möglichkeit, direkt auf die Verbände einzuwirken.
Als stimmberechtigtes Einzelmitglied sähe das anders aus.


----------



## angler1996 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist sicher auch eine geografisch/strukturelle Frage.
> 
> Ich kann und will es mir nicht leisten, irgendwo um 300€ Aufnahmegebühr und den gleichen Betrag pro Jahr zu zahlen um ein halbwegs vernünftiges Gewässer befischen zu dürfen.
> Abgesehen davon, dass ich auf eine Jahrelange Warteliste kommen würde.
> ...


 
Moin Ralle, 
das kann ich nachvollziehen, dann lobepreise ich den Gewässerfond des DAV noch mehr.
Mit der Argumentation von Thomas hab ich teilweise ne andere Auffassung ( ich kremple gerade nene Verein etwas um, kein Angelverein), da kann ich als Mitglied wirken, auch wenn mir der Verband nicht passt ( aber das ist der Punkt, wo wir schon mal gesprochen haben, ich war da in der Vergangenheit nicht dabei, mir fehlen hier Eure praktischen Erlebnisse, die diese Möglichkeit vielleicht Nichtgangbar werden lassen, wat für ein Satz)
Gruß A.


----------



## Dunraven (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Wobei auch hier wieder das Problem ist das einige unterschiedliche Interessen haben. Den größten gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden stelle ich mir also doch recht schwer vor, denn jeder hat da noch etwas das ihm da nicht gefällt. Beispiel? Unser Mindestmaß für Aal ist 28cm (ok wenn die von der EU abgenickten 45cm endlich ins Landesgesetz kommen ändert es sich), und das als Grundlage für ganz Deutschland wäre übel finde ich. Auch die 35cm beim Zander fallen da drunter.

Die Beispiele zeigen ja normal das es schwer ist, denn diejenigen die alles in die Pfanne hauen wollen sagen das ist ok, diejenigen die Angst um Bestände haben sagen da ist nichts dran. und schon geht es los mit der Debatte was ist passend? Selbst wenn man sagt das ist ja nur die Grundlage, der Verein muss es an seine Gewässer anpassen, dann gibt es auch da eben wieder genau die Diskusion.

Ich kenne das aus unserem Verein. Da hat der Vorstand z.B. beschlossen die Ortsgruppen zu reformieren. Da einige keine Aktivitäten hatten bzw. keine Nachfolger für Posten, wurde die sinnvolle Entscheidung vom Gesamtvorstand getroffen da nach Gemeinde-/Stadtgrenzen zusammen zu legen. Entscheidung war einstimmig weil auch verwaltungstechnisch sinnvoll. Dann kam aber eben das große Problem zum Vorschein als es um die Umsetzung ging. Es gab eine große Ortsgruppe mit Tradition, die bekam von einer inaktiven ohne Nachfolger ein großes Stück dazu, so das sie das komplette Gemeindegebiet umfasste. Statt aber zu sagen wir haben hier jahrzehntelange Tradition wurde die Ortsgruppe aufgelöst und eine neue, das ganze Gemeindegebiet umfassende Ortsgruppe gebildet mit dem Namen der Gemeinde. Die Tradition war weg und viele verärgert.

Noch besser mit dem anderen Teil der inaktiven Ortsgruppe. Die wurde mit einer der aktivsten und ältesten Ortsgruppen zusammengelegt die in einem abgelegen Gemeindeteil war. Auf der einen Seite aktives Vereinsleben mit Hegefischen bei denen über 200 Leute sind, auf der anderen Seite 10 Jahre kein einziges Fischen, beim letzten kamen nur Gäste zum Termin, kein Veranstalter, beim vorletzten musste einer aus der aktiven Ortsgruppe das organisieren (den hatten sie da noch gefragt). Aktiv organisiert war nur eine winzige Gruppe die die Führung stellte und unter sich blieb. Der Grund weshalb alle interessierten auch in der (deshalb so) aktiven Ortsgruppe waren. Da wurde nun allen aktiven vor den Kopf gestoßen indem die aktive Ortsgruppe einfach in die fast inaktive (die schon einen Großteil ihres Gebietes an die zuerst genannte abgegeben hatte) übernommen wurde. Eine Tradition mit freundschaftlichen Kontakten zu Vereinen in einem Umkreis von 150km wurde mal eben zerrissen.

Die Proteste und Forderungen der betroffenen Aktiven nützten nichts. Die Forderung die Identität mit einem Doppelnamen aus Tradition und Gemeinde/Stadt Namen zu erhalten wurde vom Vorstand abgelehnt. Anträge für die Jahreshauptversammlung nicht zugelassen weil das in die Entscheidungsgewalt des Vorstands fällt. Eine weitere Sitzung da brachte nichts weil ja nur 2 von 10 betroffen waren und die 6 vom Vorstand waren eh das es so bleibt wie es ist. Von den 8 anderen Ortsgruppen haben dann noch 2-3 gesagt für die Tradition, Doppelname ist doch ok wenn dann ales zufrieden sind, und der Rest wollte nicht gegen den Vorstand stimmen, dem war es egal, die waren gerade neu gewählt und hatten noch keine Ahnung und halten sich dann lieber an den Vorstand statt leich gegen den zu stimmen. Selbst wenn der Antrag zur JHV zugelassen worden wären, dann wären es dort die aktiven gewesen gegen die uninteressierten Massen die einfach für das stimmen was der Vorstand vorschlägt. Notfalls sagt der das könnte was kosten und die Masse sagt dann betrifft mich eh nicht was die wollen also dagegen. Die Folge war das viele der aktiven ihre Arbeit der letzten 30 Jahre, in denen sie eben einen Namen aufgebaut hatten, als hinfällig ansahen und sich weigerten weiterhin zu helfen. Damit vielen sehr viele der aktiven Helfer weg und wurden nur noch zu aktiven Anglern. 

Ähnliches bei der Forderung den Beitrag für Menschen mit einem gewissen Behinderungsgrad zu reduzieren weil die ja meist nur einen Bruchteil der Gewässerstellen erreichen können. Vorstand sagte ist sinnlos, diejenigen die es nicht interessiert/betrifft/die nur kommen weil sie wissen der Vorstand übernimmt dann am Ende die Bierrechnung stimmen so ab wie der Vorstand es sagt. Über 900 Mitglieder und es kommen ca. 200-250 zur JHV. Dem Rest ist die Vereinsarbeit, ect. egal sie wollen nur die Karte haben. Damit wurde eine weitere alte Ortsgruppe auch aufgelöst. Es gab keinen Nachfolger für den Obmann und auf der Sitzung der Ortsgruppe hieß es dann wir wollen nur irgendwo eine Karte kaufen können, Vereinsleben interessiert und nicht. 

Das zeigt doch ein großes Problem auch was die Punkte hier angeht. Es mögen zwar lokale und nur vereinsinterne Sachen sein, aber die gibt es doch überall in der Art. Wieviele Angler sagen mir ist der Verein egal ich bin da nur drin wegen der Karte. Oder sie sagen mich betrifft doch nicht wenn Futerboote für Karpfenangler verboten werden. Evt. gar finde ich sogar gut weil die Karpfenangler mich nerven. Das selbe dann bei Karpfenanglern die sich freuen wenn Spinnfischer nicht mehr über auf 200m ausgelegte Schnüre jammern die das Gewässer halbieren, ect.

Bei all diesen Kleinkriegen schon untereinander, gepaart mit der ist mir doch egal Einstellung, da ist es doch sehr schwer schon einen größten gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden. Ich glaube deshalb auch nicht das der hier als größte gemeinsame Nenner genannte Vorschlag nicht noch genug Stimmen erhält die sagen da gefällt mir aber das und das nicht, darum will ich das alles nicht. 

Das liegt evt. daran das die aktiv interessierten Angler eine Minderheit sind. Wer ist denn im Verein oftmals im Vereinsleben aktiv? Das sind die Friedfischangler/Stipper die sich regelmäßig treffen zum Angeln. Gibt es das mit Raubfisch im Verein auch dann noch die. Das sind diejenigen die dann im Anglerheim und bei Veranstaltungen helfen. Dieser kleinen Masse steht dann die große Masse der gleichgültigen ich will nur angeln Leute gegenüber. Passt aber der kleinen, aktiven Menge etwas nicht, dann wird eben gesagt ihr seit nur 40 Leute von 1200 oder 100 von 9000. Nur ihr seid aktive Stipper die ein Interesse daran haben das z.B. ein Setzkescher nicht verboten wird. Wir müssen aber die Interessen aller Mitglieder wahren und die restliche haben kein Interesse an einem Setzkescher, die wollen das sie sich nicht in rechtlich bedenkliche Lagen begeben weil etwas nicht klar geregelt ist. Also ein klares Verbot.
So läuft es doch teils, und das ist eben der Grund weshalb es auch schwer sein wird für Leute die etwas bewegen wollen. Und es ist ja auch nicht so selten der Fall das im Vorstand Leute sind die sich selbst nur fürs Raubfischangeln interessieren, wenn sie denn ihre 3x im Jahr zum angeln gehen. Die wollen dann nicht noch mehr Arbeit investieren müsen für etwas das sie nicht interessiert und wo es eine Grauzone gibt. Die sagen dann lieber komplett verbieten, dann ist kein Risiko vorhanden und es macht am wenigsten Aufwand.

Wenn es so schon teils in der kleinsten Einheit, dem Verein, zugeht, wie ist es dann erst wenn da noch mehr Vereine im Bezirk oder im Landesverband dazukommen, und dnan noch im Bundesverband. Da geht es dann auch noch um Posten um die es im verein ja noch nicht einmal geht. Das ist aber eben das Problem, wir Angler bekämpfen uns oft untereinander statt miteinander zu arbeiten. Da ruft der Nachbarverein dann angeblich dazu auf Verweinsmitglieder des anderen Vereins anzuzeigen wenn die einen Setzkescher nutzen.... Oder es wird gesagt Du bist im Verein XY, bei Euch werden Setzkescher/xy eingesetzt, ihr seid unmöglich das ist gegen das Gesetz, ihr sorgt für negative Presse gegen alle Angler, ect.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

@ Dunraven

Du hast Recht und auch wieder nicht. Nicht Recht im Bezug darauf, dass es schwierig sein muss eine gemeinsame Basis zu finden.

Die Befindlichkeiten in den einzelnen Vereinen bleiben davon ja vollkommen unberührt.

Das Ziel ist, die Gesetze zu vereinfachen und auf das notwendigste zurückzufahren, bzw. weitere Einschränkungen zu verhindern.

Es muss keine einheitlichen Schonmaße und -zeiten geben. Im Gegenteil, die müssten eigentlich Gewässerspezifisch festgelegt werden. Das ist aber sicher im ersten Schritt noch Utopie.

Es ist auch nicht das Ziel, dass jeder alles machen kann was er will. Grundsätzlich liegt die Entscheidung und Verantwortung für Maßnahmen im jeweiligen Verein/Fischereirechtinhaber.

So kann es durchaus sein, dass Verein A nach Mitgliederabstimmung ein Setzkescherverbot für seine Gewässer ausspricht. Wenn die Mehrheit des Vereins das so möchte, ist da nix gegen einzuwenden. 
Verein B soll aber entscheiden können, dass an seinen Gewässern der Setzkescher erlaubt ist. 
Das alles läuft dann unter den Richtlinien des Tierschutzgesetzes und gut ist.

Pflicht der Verbände ist, sich genau für diese Entscheidungsfreiheit einzusetzen und gegen behördliche Interpretationen, wie z.B. Setzkescherverbot durch den LAVES in Niedersachsen, mit Sachverstand und zur Not auch juristisch, vorzugehen.


----------



## Rolfhubert (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Nabend.
Wer heute den Kopf in den Sand steckt,
darf sich nicht wundern,
wenn er morgen mit den Zähnen knirscht |evil:

Ich kenne einige Angler,die gerne einem großen Dachverband 
beitreten würden,aber eben in keinen Verein wollen.
Zur Zeit wird diese Einzelmitgliedschaft ja leider nur von 
einem der zwei bestehenden Verbände angeboten.
Diese "Einzelmitglieder" über die bestehenden Medien (Internet) anzusprechen,sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein.

@Dunraven :
Dieser Kleinkrieg zwischen den Vereinen hört in dem Moment
auf,wo bundesweit einheitliche Gesetze bestehen.
Zusammenlegen von aktiven und inaktiven Gruppen ist an und für sich keine schlechte Sache.
Nur wenn im Vorstand Betonköpfe sitzen und die Anwesenden keine Eier in der Hose haben ,ergo alles abnicken,dann kannst du dir an fünf Fingern abzählen,
warum da so viele Desintressierte (?) in den Verbänden bzw
Vereinen sind.
Spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

@ Dunraven:
Das was Du beschreibst, kann man wirklich nicht lösen - MUSS es aber auch nicht.

Das sind alles Dinge, die ein Verein oder Gewässerbewirtschafter, der Karten ausgibt, selber regeln MUSS, dafür braucht er keine Gesetze oder Vorschriften von oben..

Und ich hatte ja auch schon geschrieben, dass ich den Terminus "kleinster gemeinsamer Nenner" für deutlich besser hielt.

Dein Posting zeigt warum...


Weil es schlicht darum geht, dass JEDER, der sich anmaßt für Angler zu sprechen und für Angler Lobbyarbeit zu machen, sich an den absolut verbindlichen Grundsatz halten müsste, jegliche über die unbedingt aus Bundesgesetzen ableitbare Einschränkung hinaus gesetzliche Einschränkungen zu bekämpfen hat - als "kleinster gemeinsamer Nenner" bzw. minimale Grundanforderung, wenn sich jemand anmaßt, für Angler zu sprechen und Lobbyarbeit zu leisten..

Wer als "Angler"Funktionär FÜR irgendwelche unnötigen gesetzlichen Einschränkungen für Angler eintritt, der soll sich bei PETA engagieren, da ist er dann besser aufgehoben.



> Die aktuelle Gesetzeslage in vielen Bundesländern zeigt ja deutlich, dass rechtssicheres zurücksetzen möglich ist. Dass der Gebrauch von tierschutzgerechten Setzkeschern möglich ist. Dass Gemeinschaftsfischen auch mit Wertung möglich ist. Dass Nachtangeln möglich ist. Und, und, und.....



Wenn das also alles schon *geltendes Recht in Deutschland *ist, anerkannt und durchsetzbar, *WARUM SOLLTE DANN IN IRGENDEINEM BUNDESLAND IRGENDEIN FUNKTIONÄR DAFÜR SEIN, DASS IN SEINEM BUNDESLAND ANGLER GESETZLICH SCHLECHTER GESTELLT WERDEN MIT MEHR GESETZLICHEN EINSCHRÄNKUNGEN?*

Das kann nur jemand verlangen, der gegen, und nicht jemand der etwas für Angler tun will.

Beispiel:
Nicht umsonst kämpft der ADAC gegen ein generelles, bundesweites  Tempolimit. 
Gesteht aber den Verantwortlichen die vor Ort partiell notwendigen Tempolimits zu...

Und genau so wünsch ich mir das von Funktionären bei den Anglern:
Gegen allgemeine gesetzliche Beschränkungen, was nicht heisst, das an einzelnen Gewässern einzelne Beschränkungspunkte dennoch (bei vorliegen entsprechender guter Gründe) umgesetzt werden können.

Ganz einfach und logisch eigentlich, oder??


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Davon ab:
Um das im Sinne der Angler insgesamt vorwärts zu treiben, arbeiten wir an einem offenen Brief an ALLE Angler, Vereine, Funktionäre und Verbände zum GEMEINSAMEN Vorgehen bei dem Versuch, unnötige gesetzliche Einschränkungen zu bekämpfen und auf ein rechtlich sicherers und bundesweites Niveau mit möglichst wenig einschränkenden Regelungen in ALLEN Bundesländern hinzuarbeiten - weil ja in einigen Bundesländern so bereits rechtssicher gültig als Landesfischereigesetz... 

Wir hoffen, dass sich da dann - unabhängig von einer Fusion - möglichst viele Leute ALLER "Fraktionen" finden werden, welche dieses so einfache und logische Grundprinzip mit helfen umzusetzen, um ALLEN Anglern in Deutschland damit zu helfen..


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

gute Idee, vieleicht kriegt dann ja doch der Eine oder Andere den Ar.... hoch


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Wir werden sehen.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

ok,
schon richtig Thomas, 
sollte dann das Ab nicht beispielweise den LV- Sh massiv in seinen Bemühungen gegen ein drohendes Abknüppelgesetz vorzugehen, unterstützen?
Mit der gleichen Vehementz wie wir hier gegen das bayrische Gesetz wettern. 
man könnte hier Abstimmungen durchführen usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> sollte dann das Ab nicht beispielweise den LV- Sh massiv in seinen Bemühungen gegen ein drohendes Abknüppelgesetz vorzugehen, unterstützen?


Haben wir ja schon, die Parteien entsprechend angeschrieben etc..


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

ich meine aber das AB, hier muss auch dagegen geworben werden !!
wir hacken auf die Verbände rum, wenn was nicht ok ist.
und wenn sie richtig handeln, wird hier nicht drüber diskutiert, sprich wir lassen sie allein


----------



## Honeyball (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Stimmt, Brillendorsch, wir müssen uns noch mehr Mühe geben, die Verbände zu loben und zu unterstützen, sobald sie sich irgendwo in irgendeinem Thema positiv für uns Angler einsetzen!
Haben wir beim Beispiel Angelverbot NRW ja auch genau so gemacht.
Aber eine Abstimmung im AB ist genauso viel wert, wie einmal hinter der Ecke gefurzt. Was soll es für eine Aussagekraft haben, wenn 2-300 Menschen ihre eventuell sogar unterschiedlichen Meinungen äußern.
Wenn Du heute eine anonyme Abstimmung reinstellst mit der Frage:
Sollen wir vom AB aus eine Unterschriftensammlung zur Abschaffung des Abschlachtparagraphen in Bayern starten?
und formulierst die Antworten:
1.) Ja, unbedingt
2.) eher Ja, aber nur, wenn der Landesverband das auch unterstützt
3.) eher Nein, denn damit würden wir schlafende Hunde wecken
4.) Nein, auf keinen Fall, was in Bayern passiert, geht sonst keinen was an
5.) ist mir egal, ich angel sowieso so, wie ich es will
6.) ist mir egal, ich angel nicht in Bayern
dann bekommst Du vielleicht 200 Stimmen, die sich sehr gleichmäßig auf die Punkte 1-6 verteilen.
Aussagekraft gleich Null!


----------



## raubangler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar.
> ....
> Und dafür eintreten, dass in GANZ Deutschland von ALLEN Funktionären versucht wird, zumindest das bereits geltende Recht (da aus jedem Bundesland das für Angler beste raussuchen, sollte ja für "kompetente" Funktionäre kein Problem sein) in JEDEM Bundesland durchzusetzen.
> 
> ...



Warum nicht so in jedem Bundesland?
Es gibt z.B. mit Niedersachsen ein Bundesland ohne Fischereischeinpflicht und sonstige Regelungen, weil es vernuenftigerweise nichts zu regeln gibt.
DAS SOLL AUCH SO BLEIBEN!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Es gibt z.B. mit Niedersachsen ein Bundesland ohne Fischereischeinpflicht und sonstige Regelungen, weil es vernuenftigerweise nichts zu regeln gibt.


Und sollte deswegen so dann eben in JEDEM ANDEREN Bundesland auch so eingeführt werden.

Dafür habt ihr in Niedersachsen Probleme mit dem Setzkeschergebrauch - da könnten sich dann die Verbandsfunktionäre in Niedersachsen dafür einsetzen, dass dort die anglerfreundliche bayrische Regelung ins Gesetz kommt.

Man kann in (fast) JEDEM Fischereigesetz sowohl Positives wie Negatives für Angler finden.

Pflicht und Aufgabe JEDES Funktionäres in JEDEM Bundesland müsste daher ja sein, in JEDEM Bundesland die jeweils anglerfreundlichste Regelung durchzusetzen - ist ja schliesslich alles schon geltendes Recht..


Und was machen die Verbandsfunktionäre (beider Seiten, in allen Bundesländern):
?????????????????????????????

Eben!
Aufwachen die Herren Funktionäre, bitte!!!


----------



## raubangler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Dafür habt ihr in Niedersachsen Probleme mit dem Setzkeschergebrauch - da könnten sich dann die Verbandsfunktionäre in Niedersachsen dafür einsetzen, dass dort die anglerfreundliche bayrische Regelung ins Gesetz kommt.
> 
> ...



In Niedersachsen wird nichts(!) durch das Fischereirecht 
verboten oder negativ geregelt.
Das soll auch so bleiben.

Hier greift das TierSchG.
Da ist Niedersachsen unschuldig.


----------



## antonio (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



raubangler schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen wird nichts(!) durch das Fischereirecht
> verboten oder negativ geregelt.
> Das soll auch so bleiben.
> 
> ...



dafür gibt es in nds fast flächendeckend genügend regelungen durch vereine und verbände die "anglerfreundlichen" regeln des fischereigesetzes unnötig verschärfen.
also arbeitet der verband hier auch wieder gegen die angler.

antonio


----------



## gründler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/archive/index.php?t-209318.html

Ach,laut hören wurde die Laves darauf aufmerksam gemacht,von einem """Anglerlandesverband""" das ganze geschah 2010.

http://www.bvo-emden.de/bvo_site/pdf/laves.pdf

http://www.bvo-emden.de/bvo_site/pdf/setzkescher_merkblatt.pdf


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Honey,
es geht auch um die Signalwirkung, die davon ausgeht !
So wie es jetzt ist, müssen die Verbände glauben, dass hier ausschließlich auf sie rumgehackt wird.
Hier wird z.B. nicht über ein drohendes Abknüppelgebot in SH diskutiert, auch fehlen da sämtliche Info`s , was da tatsächlich abgeht.
Wenn wir uns über das AB einmischen, dann aber auch im positiven Sinne, so dass sie uns nicht ausschließlich als "Feinde" wahrnehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

"Feinde" sind diejenigen, welche in ihren alten Strukturen in ihre Betonköpfe nicht reinkriegen, dass sich was äöndern muss - egal von welchem Verband.

"Freunde" sind diejenigen die begreifen, dass sich was ändern muss UND die dafür auch was tun - z. B. das durchsetzen des in den einzelnen Punkten jeweils anglerfreundlichsten Gesetzes in JEDEM Bundesland - egal von welchem Verband...


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

ja ja Thomas,
nur dazu gehört auch unsere Unterstützung hier im AB, wenn sie mal was Gutes machen.
Da reicht ein beiläufiges Lob einfach nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*



> Da reicht ein beiläufiges Lob einfach nicht.


Nicht, wenn sie "mal was Gutes machen", sondern dann, wenn sie begriffen haben, um was es eigentlich geht.

Solange sie nur vereinzelt "mal was Gutes machen" ist nicht mehr als ein beiläufiges Lob drin - wenn auf der anderen Seite sogar für weitere Beschränkungen geabeitet wid, auch Kritik daran.

Erst wenn sie das begriffen haben und umsetzen, wirds zielführend:


> *Jeder Verantwortliche in einem Verein oder Verband soll dafür eintreten:*
> verbindlich darauf einzuwirken, dass in Übereinstimmung und Beschränkung auf die übergeordneten Bundesnatur-, Bundesumwelt- und Bundestierschutzgesetze auf eine nicht darüber hinaus einschränkende Landesgesetzgebung hingearbeitet wird.
> eine Liberalisierung der jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze anzustreben auf Grundlage des in der BRD jeweils zu den einzelnen Punkten am wenigsten einschränkenden Landesfischereigesetzes.
> 
> Bei der Beschränkung auf die Bundesgesetzgebung ergibt sich gleichzeitig eine Harmonisierung der föderalistischen Gesetzgebung. Dies ist die wichtigste Voraussetzung für gemeinsames Handeln und Wirken als Basis für einen Zusammenschluß der Verbände.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

ok, darin sind wir ja einig, nur meine ich, "Zuckerbrot und Peitsche" sollten sich die Waage halten


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Zuckerbrot wie Peitsche kriegt immer der, ders verdient.....


----------



## don quijote (15. März 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

hallo leute,

ich habe jetzt einig threads zum thema durch- bzw. eher angelesen. aber so richtig schlau werd ich daraus nicht, da ich absolut null einblick in die geschehnisse habe.

ich hab seit jahren nicht mehr geangelt, dieses jahr werde ich aber meinen schein erneuern lassen und mein glück versuchen. 
nun ja, auf jeden fall habe ich zwar irgendwie mitbekommen, daß dav und vdsf fusionieren wollen/sollen und nun doch nicht mehr, und schuld ist immer der andere usw. usf.

aber um was gehts da eigentlich im konkreten? was hat eine solche fusion für mich als dav angler für vor- oder nachteile?

wäre schön wenn das mal kurz und knapp beleuchtet würde. ein link - der beim urschleim anfängt und mir das verstehen erleichtert - wäre auch ausreichend.

thx
don


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*



don quijote schrieb:


> wäre schön wenn das mal kurz und knapp beleuchtet würde. ein link - der beim urschleim anfängt und mir das verstehen erleichtert - wäre auch ausreichend.
> 
> thx
> don



Ein Link zum Urschleim ( das Wort gefällt mir) gibts nicht, weil es da noch kein Internet gab.

So kurz wie möglich:

Vor der Wende gab es in der BRD den VDSF und in der DDR den DAV.

Seit den 80ern hat sich der VDSF in erster Linie darin stark gemacht, in vorauseilendem Gehorsam gegenüber den Tierschützern, das angeln stark zu reglementieren. Wettfischverbot, Setzkescherverbot, lebender Köderfisch etc. sind vor allem "Verdienste" des VDSF. Der VDSF versteht sich in erster Linie als Natur- und Tierschutzverband und distanziert sich immer weiter vom Angeln. Angeln sollte in der Satzung des fusionierten Verbandes sogar nicht oder nur ganz unterschwellig als Verbandszweck definiert sein. Das alles gilt für den Bundesverband und diesem ganz oder teilweise hörige Landesverbände. Es gibt inzwischen auch Funktionäre und Landesverbände die sich immer deutlicher vom VDSF lossagen oder gar zum DAV wechseln.

Der DAV hatte in der damaligen DDR weniger bzw. gar keine politische Bedeutung sondern konnte sich vielmehr auf die Regularien der Angelfischerei und der Gewässerhege und -bewirtschaftung konzentrieren. Nach dem Mauerfall herrschte in DAV Kreisen helle Bestürzung darüber, wie verboten das Angeln in den alten Bundesländern war. Bereits damals scheiterte ein Zusammenschluss beider Verbände an den stark unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen. Beim DAV das angeln und die Angler, beim VDSF Tier- und Natirschutz.

Das sollte jetzt im Rahmen einer Fusion endgültig vereinheitlicht werden. Es scheiterte zletzt am Machtgehabe des VDSF-Präsidenten Mohnert der seine Tierschutzpoitik und die Abkehr von der Angelfischerei nicht gegen den Druck der Basis, vieler Funktionäre und letztlich auch nicht gegen die Anglerfeundliche AUsrichtugn des DAV durchsetzen konnte. 

Nun gilt es, beim VDSF die alten Zöpfen abzuschneiden, die Politik hinter verschlossenen Türen zu bekämpfen und diejenigen VDSFler zu unterstützen, die einen Umbruch mittragen wollen.
Beim DAV gilt es ebenfalls, noch mehr und stärker in der Öffentlichkeit präsent zu sein und nicht vom anglerfreundlichen Kurs abzuweichen.

Beide werden es schwer genug haben, das ohne faule Kompromisse auf dem Rücken der Angler durchzusetzen. 
Die Möglichkeiten sind aber da, man muss nur wollen.

Alle die dieses "wollen" vertreten, finden bei uns Zuspruch und Unterstützung. Alle die weiter die angelfeindliche, alte anglerfeindliche Politik vertreten, werden sich im Licht der Öffentlichkeit winden müssen.

Völlig gleich, welchem Verband sie angehören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Und das:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211955
wollen wir......


----------



## gründler (15. März 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Der VDSF hat vor seiner unterwanderrung etliche Veranstaltungen gefödert wie EM WM....im Angeln,die Jugend wurde aktiv gefördert und es gab etliche Veranstaltungen für Jugendliche wo es ums/zum Angeln ging,nicht wie heute nur noch zum Casting. 

Der VDSF hat damals sehr sehr viel fürs Angeln getan,bis der besagte Lauf der unterwanderrung began.

Und so sehr sich eine Fusion gewünscht wird,ich bin weiter dagegen nachdem was die hier angerichtet haben gibt es kein Vertrauen mehr.

Für mich kann es nur eine fusion geben wenn der DAV das ruder lenkt,und der VDSF sich diesem ruder zu fügen hat.Läßt man es anders rum laufen droht uns das ende der 80er Jahre zum 2 mal.

Man hat damals schon gelogen und getrickst,und uns Anglern nur gutes versprochen es wird sich nix ändern wir werden für euch alle Kämpfen....... und was hat man getan genau das gegenteil,daher weiterhin Null Vertrauen zum VDSF Bund.

Er hat 30 Jahre gegen Angeln gearbeitet,warum sollte ausgerechnet jetzt ein umdenken stadtfinden,die Politik belügt uns schon immer,der VDSF wird es auch nie anders halten.


lg#h


----------



## don quijote (16. März 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

danke euch#h


----------



## dido (1. April 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

warum werden zu dem Thema soviel Threads aufgemacht mmmh macht doch mal einen eigenen Topic mit ner ordentlichen unterstruktur zum Fusionsthema auf  
hier mein Senf zu dem Thema KLICK


----------



## anonymus (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März 2011
> 
> 
> *Die Fusion:*​
> ...


----------



## anonymus (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Toll! Sollte man in allen Bereichen probagieren! 
Schafft alle Vorschriften und Regeln ab!

Wie soll eine Gemeinschaft funktionieren, 
wenn jeder tun kann was er will??


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*



> Wie soll eine Gemeinschaft funktionieren,
> wenn jeder tun kann was er will??


Gar nicht - aber im Gegensatz zum VDSF wollen wir keine möglichst weitgehende Regulierung, sondern vernünftige Regeln, die dem Angler so viel Spielraum lassen wir nur möglich.


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

und genau das, kauf ich euch ab. Ich glaube fest daran das euer Grundgedanke ist, den Anglern das Leben leichter zu machen. Natürlich Diskutiert man einige spezielle Punkte, weil man da vielleicht ne andere Meinung hat (sowie das aktuelle MV Tauschtröötchen) aber der Grundgedanke mit dem ihr Versucht (wenn auch häufig mit dem Rücken zur Wand) die Regulierungswut der Verbände (ich sage jetzt mal verbände und nicht des Verbandes |supergri) zu Bremsen......findet meine volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Weiß ich doch.

Nurkönnen wir nicht Bremsen, sondern nur auf die scharfe Kurve hinweisen. An das Bremspedal kommen nur die Angler in Vereinen und Verbänden. Völlig egal, welcher Verband.


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Eins erreicht ihr mit den Verbandsduskussionen auf jeden fall. Nämlich die Angler die hier mitlesen für dieses Thema zu sensibilisieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit*

Ist doch dann schon mal ein guter Anfang....


----------

